# schrift in pfade umwandeln



## Haektor (6. Januar 2005)

Alör, also folgendes problem

hab ein schriftzug und will den in pfade umwandeln um die pfade weiter verändern zu koennen jedoch kommt nur misst raus wenn ich das mache die pfade sind nicht so wirklich geformt wie die buchstaben sind uund damit ist das weiterbearbeiten ziemlich quatsch.

Ne Idee?

Ich hab halt makierung erstellt aus dem text und dann pfad erstellen lassen daraus

danke


----------



## devilrga (6. Januar 2005)

Hi,
als ertes musst du deine Schrift auswählen. Dann gehst du in die Pfadepalette und klicktst auf das Symbol mit dem Kreis und zwei Strichen.

mfg


----------



## Haektor (6. Januar 2005)

naja so hab ich das ja gemacht  schrift erstellt makierng davon gemacht und dann in pfad umgewandelt.. aber er macht das nich so wirklich genau ist danach ziemlich verfälscht die form


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Januar 2005)

Erstelle mal zunächst per Strg-Klick auf die Textebene eine Auswahl und wiederhole den o.g. Schritt


----------



## Haektor (6. Januar 2005)

also genau das hab ich irgendwie die ganze zeit gemacht 


edit: ah wenn man über arbeitsfeld das angibt im menu der pfade kann man die pixel genauigkeit angeben wird zwar nicht optimal wie die makierung aber besser als wie wenn man direkt über das arbetisfeld symbol geht


----------



## Markus Kolletzky (6. Januar 2005)

Hast Du zufällig Adobe Streamline oder COREL Trace oder ein Vektorprogramm à la Freehand oder Illustrator zur Verfügung? 
Da kannst Du das problemlos noch nachvektorisieren.


----------



## Haektor (6. Januar 2005)

illustrator hab ich noch, wenn auch gerade nicht installiert. Naja aber so gehts jetz schon ich brauche es nicht exakt aber vorher war das doch arg schlecht von den pfaden her.

danke


----------



## MBiker (20. Januar 2005)

Erstell einfach mit dem Zeichenstift-Werkzeug (P) einen neuen Pfad und aktivier dann das Textwerkzeug und klicke auf den soeben erstellten Pfad, du bekommst dort auch ein extra Symbol, an dem du erkennen kannst, dass der den Text entlang des Pfades schreiben wird.

Gruß MBiker


----------



## devilrga (20. Januar 2005)

Hi,
erstens ist das Problem meiner Meinung nach schon gelöst und zweitens will er keinen Text auf einem Pfad schreiben sondern einen Text in Pfade konvertieren.

mfg


----------



## Kumbaja (29. August 2006)

Hallo zusammen,
sorry dass ich nochmal den alten Beitrag ausgrabe... Kurz zur Info ich bin absoluter Neuling in Photoshop (CS) und gerade dabei einen Flyer zu entwerfen (hat dank eurer Hilfe bisher auch alles gut funktioniert  
Der Text auf meinem Flyer habe ich mit Schriften wie "Zombie Holocaust" usw erstellt. Wenn ich dass hier richtig verstanden habe, muss ich jetzt die Schrift in Pfade umwandeln damit die Druckerei auch den Flyer richtig ausdrucken kann, oder?

Ich habe das ganze jetzt so versucht indem ich den geschriebenen Text markiert habe und auf "Ebene - Text - Arbeitspfad erstellen" bin. Das Problem ist jetzt, dass die Schrift unscharfe Kanten bekommen hat und die Buchstaben nicht mehr durchgehend weiß sind sondern einzelne Pixel eine andere Farbe haben.

Wie kann ich das ändern? oder ist das Druckergebnis wieder ganz normal?

Danke für eure Hilfe!


----------



## versuch13 (30. August 2006)

Reicht vollkommen aus wenn du den Text rasterst.


----------



## Kumbaja (30. August 2006)

thx @versuch13 hab den Text gerastert. Wenn ich dass richtig verstanden habe ist der Text dann kein wirklicher Text mehr sondern zu einer Grafik geworden oder? somit dürfte es ja kein Problem mehr mit der Druckerei geben. 

Nochmals Danke und bis denn...


----------



## Philip Kurz (30. August 2006)

Kumbaja hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Wenn ich dass richtig verstanden habe ist der Text dann kein wirklicher Text mehr sondern zu einer Grafik geworden oder?



Richtig. Bei diesem Vorgang werden die Vektordaten in ein reduziertes Rasterbild konvertiert. 

Grüße

Philip


----------

